# 6 صور لـ 6 من تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*القديس يوحنا*​ 
*




*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*القديس متى*​ 
*



*​ 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 
*القديس لوقا*​ 
*



*​ 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 
*القديس بطرس*​ 
*



*​ 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 
*القديس بولس*​ 
*



*​ 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 
*القديس مرقس*​ 
*



*

*بركتهم تكون مع الجميع *

*آمين*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اميــــــــــــــــن 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا يا فراشه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مان ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميررسى على الصور يا فراشتنا وربنا يعوض تعبك ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي دون دون

ويعوضك يارب​


----------



## مارى123 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا فراشتنا الحبووووووووووووووووبةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مارى123 قال:


> شكرا يا فراشتنا الحبووووووووووووووووبةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------

